# PVC bow stand



## jarellano119 (Jun 30, 2014)

After a week of day dreaming and salivating over all the other DIY PVC bow stands i finally committed a few hours this morning to make one myself. 

I'dm much better at following someone else's directions but i proud that i was able to put this together just estimating lengths without any major screw ups. 















Added cup holders, recurve bow hanger, and 45degree end caps on one side because my yard is on a deep pitch.


----------



## bmk1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice job.

Might just be the one I copy.

Is it mostly 1-1/2" pvc or 2"? Hard for me to tell


----------



## jarellano119 (Jun 30, 2014)

1 1/2 pvc, 2" quivers, 3" cup holders. Filled the holes with gutter mesh incase I leave it outside, did not cap the 45 degree caps so I can drain water if needed.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well done - years of service to be enjoyed out of something you built yourself


----------



## jarellano119 (Jun 30, 2014)

my daughter put the stand to some use today.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nicely done. And a hoodie in July!!! How I wish.....


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

wdtorque said:


> Nicely done. And a hoodie in July!!! How I wish.....


Tuck those hoodie tie cord strings in her shirt or remove them altogether. If those catch the string on the way forward......


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Great looking stand !


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

NICE! Now I want one. How much $ did you have in materials?


----------



## Smoking10ring (Oct 18, 2003)

very nice job just what i wanted thanks bill


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice stand


----------



## jarellano119 (Jun 30, 2014)

Deer Mount said:


> NICE! Now I want one. How much $ did you have in materials?


Id guess around $50, The joint connections cost the most. Can save a few dollars if you skip the cup holders and recurve hangers. I bought 2x10' 1 1/2" pipes and had about 5' left over.


----------

